# Five Tens or Vans?



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

I need some new shoes for riding with flats.

Everybody has recommended Five Tens but they cost in the UK about £80.

I found a pair of Vans "Churchill" at my local sports store and they are also flat soled, and half the price.
They are a similar design to the Five Tens.

Has anybody any experience with using Vans as MTB shoes, will they be OK?


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

It's not really about the design but more of the rubber being used.

While the vans might be good and an improvement over your current shoes, 5.10's rubber is in a completely different level. The grip that it provides on your pedals are way better due to it's sticky sole.

I'd say look around and try to wait for a better deal. It's worth it.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

If l get the Five Tens would l be better to take the pins out of my pedals?


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Agree with the above. I had some Vans and thought it was the design of the shoe that mattered... until I bought some 5.10s. The Vans worked, but they aren't in the same league as 5.10s.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

The 5.10's should have a much stiffer sole as well. I'm not familiar with the "Churchhill" but Van's are what I've worn for street shoes for years and whenever Iv'e hopped on my bike in them my feet feel like they're wrapping around the pedals. Some people like the softer sole though.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I had Teva's that fell apart after the first ride and because I used them I was out of luck returning them. 80 dollar lesson. Bought the 5-10 Sam Hills and they are beautiful. No issues at all


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

I am using an old pair of Vans at the moment and l like them.
But it does sound like the Five Tens are more MTB specific, and worth a shot.
So l will buy a pair and see how l get on with them.

Will l need to remove the pins from my pedals when using them?


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

No I would keep the pins.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Five tens + pins.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

OK thanks l will leave them on.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

5.10's. You wont need another pair of shoes for a while. I ride 3-5 days a week and still use my Sam Hills that I got 2 years ago.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

There has got to be a style that is affordable for you. There are many styles.


----------

